# Signature Guidelines



## Justin

Signatures are a great feature on a forum but it starts to get ridiculous when they are twice the size of an actual post. For this reason, The Bell Tree enforces a signature limit.

Please abide by the following guidelines when editing your signature:

*Do not exceed about 250 total pixels tall (leeway for one line of text included)*
Keep the total file size to a reasonable size
Do not display inappropriate images in your signature. (including excess violence and nudity)







If you find this limit to be restricting, here are a few suggestions to help reduce the size:


Use a spoiler tag to hide large images
Reduce the font size of any text to the default size
Remove unnecessary images
Remove 3DS friend codes, we have a profile field to use instead if you wish to save space. Of course, you can still use your sig to display friend codes if you want. It's an option.

All signatures on the forum must meet these guidelines. If you are not following them, a staff member will edit your signature to enclose it in a spoiler tag, with information below detailing the signature guidelines. *Please edit your signature to fit the guidelines before removing the spoiler tag and notice. You may receive an infraction if you do not comply with the limit when re-adding your signature.*

If you have any questions or comments, please PM a staff member.


----------

